# New to Steelhead



## Jake/Rob (Dec 7, 2016)

Only fished Conneaut a few times for Steelhead with “0” success. How does this weekend look as well as an tips or pointers to try? I’ve tried egg sacs, spinners, spoons from shore. Thanks in advance!


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Usually the shiners come into the rivers in november. A lively shiner a couple feet under a bobber should be an easy hookup this month.


----------



## Jake/Rob (Dec 7, 2016)

Great thanks for the info!!!


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Basic beginner setup Get a pair of boots, hip boots waders etc rod 9'-10'6" spin reel with good drag, some 8lb mono, floats split shot and some hooks, I like raven specialist about a size 8, for bait use shiner, jig and waxie, or some shrimp. $5 for about 100 pieces from Walmart I get the size small salad shrimp. Rip it in half, tear at it with fingers to give it some texture, use back half /tail, or use thicker part as more of a glob almost imitating a spawn sac. This time of year find a good deep hole, fish it from front to End both sides of the current. Shallow and deep. If it's a big river with good flow don't be afraid to run a bigger float with a lot of weight. If the water is warmer say above 40 degrees hardware and a simple medium action spin rod works good. Black 1/4 oz rooster tail, white with gold blade rooster tail, gold red Lil cleo spoon, hot n tot, etc. Most importantly, just have fun and enjoy the outdoors. Goodluck


----------



## steelnuts (Aug 3, 2005)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Basic beginner setup Get a pair of boots, hip boots waders etc rod 9'-10'6" spin reel with good drag, some 8lb mono, floats split shot and some hooks, I like raven specialist about a size 8, for bait use shiner, jig and waxie, or some shrimp. $5 for about 100 pieces from Walmart I get the size small salad shrimp. Rip it in half, tear at it with fingers to give it some texture, use back half /tail, or use thicker part as more of a glob almost imitating a spawn sac. This time of year find a good deep hole, fish it from front to End both sides of the current. Shallow and deep. If it's a big river with good flow don't be afraid to run a bigger float with a lot of weight. If the water is warmer say above 40 degrees hardware and a simple medium action spin rod works good. Black 1/4 oz rooster tail, white with gold blade rooster tail, gold red Lil cleo spoon, hot n tot, etc. Most importantly, just have fun and enjoy the outdoors. Goodluck


----------



## steelnuts (Aug 3, 2005)

That is the most thorough response you could ever get...great reply SS860


----------



## Jake/Rob (Dec 7, 2016)

Yes thanks much 860!!


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Winter steelhead fishing can be one of the best things you'll ever do but you need to prepare for it with your clothes and gloves. Once the shelf ice forms along the river stay off of it, if ya don't you're gonna get wet. Don't be afraid to talk to the guys you meet, most will be more than willing to answer your questions with good advice. Some of the guys you meet out there can be real a**holes, just smile and move on. Most of all just enjoy yourself, have fun and stay safe.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

I fish exactly like SS860 has explained. Shrimp has always done the best for me though. When the water is low and clear, I've soaked my shrimp in red and yellow food coloring.


----------



## gottacatchemall (Apr 2, 2012)

I watch a lot of new guys to steelheading... one of the biggest problems I see is line management and location. I try to help people who are clearly new and talking to people on the river is your best resource. If you're using a bobber make sure your line is off the water and floating as slow as/slower than the current you're fishing. And if you're not fishing where fish sit none of that matters. Work an entire hole front to back, top to bottom don't just cast to the same spot over and over...adjust and re-fish or move. If you don't catch anything, remember it will make it that much better when you do


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

For Drifting I like eggs, if I dont have eggs Ill use shrimp. I used to do pretty well with jig and waxie years ago, don't know why I abandoned it but it works well especially when fish have been pressured and seen a thousand egg sacs, or when there is some visibility.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Speaking of wax worms my moths laid eggs and have hatched. I should have an ample supply of wax worms to end november.

A wax worm on a hook is ample bait for a steelhead.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I would rather drift a jig with nothing on it. Bare jigs work quite well.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Yeah, now that its rained i could go back to jigs. ive prob caught half my steelhead on jigs. Water has been real low this year though. No current. Most of my fishing has been in dead water with worm and bobber or rapala.

Of course the old man that tied the real good weightless jigs went bankrupt last year in my area. Now the jigs i bought are heavy and sink like a rock.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

hailtothethief said:


> Yeah, now that its rained i could go back to jigs. ive prob caught half my steelhead on jigs. Water has been real low this year though. No current. Most of my fishing has been in dead water with worm and bobber or rapala.
> 
> Of course the old man that tied the real good weightless jigs went bankrupt last year in my area. Now the jigs i bought are heavy and sink like a rock.


Try tying your own. It's very simple.


----------



## Dan Swartz (Mar 27, 2018)

There is some really good info on here. I'm just getting started steelhead fishing. I have the gear that SS860 mention. I want to take my son. Any advice for a beginner steelhead fisherman the spring spawn? I do some trout fishing on smaller creeks, but never on a bigger river. Looking to fish the Rocky river?? Have no idea what to look for or how to work any bait.


----------

